# Help! Pull-out pantry door is stuck



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am at my wits end trying to work out how to close my pull-out pantry door.

I have the same problem as Nicolushka, namely that my pantry door seems stuck and can only partially close (it has a strange childproof lock(?) on the top as seen in Nicolushka's post): 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/request-help-needed-stuck-pantry-slide-52781/

Unfortunately, although he found the solution, he did not explain what it was!

Any help from the many experts in this chatroom would be very much appreciated (the pantry door also happens to be blocking my backdoor too)!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am not familiar with that type of slide but from the picture it looks like the gray plastic bar behind the picture of the locks is what locks and unlocks the pullout by sliding forward and backward. If that isn't it you may want to check to see if a screw has worked out keeping the slide from going back in.


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks BigJim. Yes, the grey slide is supposed to lock/ unlock (I think, according to the illustrations), however, the door slides in part way before jamming no matter what position the grey plastic slide is in. It doesnt seem to connect to anything that I can see although when trying to close the door, something seems to block/ jam the top part of the slide.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would look in the track and see if a screw has worked out a little, those slides are pretty tight.


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

I tried looking/ feeling on the tracks to see if there was any blockage. Unfortunately I couldnt detect anything blocking the way (at least not obviously). I dont have ANY experience with these sorts of things, unlike most people on this site I suspect, but just using common sense which usually works  although in this case I have to refer to the experts here to try and find the "professional solution"!

Do you think I should try taking the thing apart? I contemplated this idea and hesitate only because I dont know where to start (and the fact that the pantry door is quite heavy)! 

Thanks again for your suggestions BigJim.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You may have to get someone to help you take the rack off the track in order to see the screws that hold the slide to the unit. Other than being a loose screw, it would be hard to say what it is.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When the track is pulled all the way out----can you see the screws that attach the track to the cabinet?
If not are there any holes that look like they might be designed for a screw driver to access screws behind the track?


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Oh'Mike,
Yes, I can see the screws through the holes you describe. They look pretty flush"" to me, not protruding unusually far out/ down...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tighten them anyway----or remove the whole track so you can study it and figure out what is hanging up-----

If the track is not rolling--either the locking mechanism is defective ---or the track is hitting a screw head====


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

The tracks must be secured to the door, can you remove the door so you can see how the track works without the weight of the door?


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll try as you suggested and re-tighten the screws...


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Not sure how or where to begin with dismantling the door/ trays as it is quite heavy! Any tips on how to start??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You may need to enlist a helper----If you could get one that knows how to post pictures--that would be a help---many modern door hinges are quick release and just pop off after pressing a release button


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

I couldnt find anything to tighten, nor could I find any obvious quick release buttons on the weekend... I'll try enlisting more help next weeekend although there is not much to photograph (the link to Nicolushka's post pretty much sums up my problem very nicely, pity he didnt post his answers!)

Thanks everyone for your time and suggestions!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need to know the exact brand and style of track---then we can pull up the instructiuns and tell you how to free it up--same with the hinges---

A lot of us here have built cabinets with hidden tracks---every brand has a little something different---so a picture will help


----------



## Newbie2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Update: The problem has finally been solved!  

Colin (and Louise) at Lincoln Sentry were really helpful in trying to work out my problem (initially by phone) and finally by Colin coming in to take a look at the problematic pantry. He fixed it with ease (apparently the frame had been moved too high somehow and just needed to be lowered slightly)... I'm sure many of you might have worked this out by yourselves, however for me it was totally unexpected (gravity pushes things down not up!) so I was really happy and relieved that now finally my pantry can close! 

I'd like to thank all here that have tried to help me, I really appreciate the time you guys have spent trying to help troubleshoot my problem (despite my bad descriptions!). 

I'd also like to thank Colin and Louise at Lincoln Sentry (they werent the only ones I tried to contact about my pantry however, they were the most friendly, courteous and helpful company I approached/ that bothered to reply me). In this "modern world" we live in, I find this type of professionalism rare (in any industry) and I want others to know of their efforts which they gave without trying to charge or sell me anything. In addition, they normally deal with builders etc so I was even more impressed that they bothered to help me (just a normal householder) at all, especially after some of the abrupt responses I received from another company who basically told me to find the cabinetmaker (which I would have IF I had known whom that was)! 

Cheers,


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Newbie2013 said:


> Update: The problem has finally been solved!
> 
> Colin (and Louise) at Lincoln Sentry were really helpful in trying to work out my problem (initially by phone) and finally by Colin coming in to take a look at the problematic pantry. He fixed it with ease (apparently the frame had been moved too high somehow and just needed to be lowered slightly)... I'm sure many of you might have worked this out by yourselves, however for me it was totally unexpected (gravity pushes things down not up!) so I was really happy and relieved that now finally my pantry can close!
> 
> ...


That is great that you got it fixed, thank you for coming back and let us know how it turned out for you, not many people do.


----------

